# Where to go Next



## MandieThompson (Jul 27, 2012)

I have started taking on more and more photography clients, however I'm thinking it's time to upgrade my camera. I have a T1 and a T2i, the T2i is my main however my T1 is needing repairs and needs to be sent off, also my husband is starting to shoot with me so we are needing a new camera for him. So with that said where do I go next. I was looking at the 50D Mark ii, however I don't know if that is to much camera for what I am wanting. 

 Most of my photography is Small Children and Weddings


----------



## Overread (Jul 27, 2012)

What does the rest of your equipment setup look like? What lights, lenses, tripods, lighting modifiers etc... do you own and do you rent any specific items of gear on a regular basis?


----------



## MandieThompson (Jul 27, 2012)

That list is LONG, when I get into the studio I will list everything we have :-D


----------



## Overread (Jul 27, 2012)

That's understandable 
For now though would you be able to summaries the lenses and at least the basic bare bones of your setup - eg a rough number of lights (be they studio sized ones or flashes). Just a rough working model to get an idea of your core working items.


----------



## MandieThompson (Jul 27, 2012)

I have 1 300mm Ef lens, 2 standard EFs Lenses. ( getting hubby to look up the sides of them) I know I have two standard lenses. The 2 bodies, I have lights but don't use that is a whole other problem I got. I shoot mainly out doors and looking at wedding and movement issues.. I have a telescope light and 2 Stand lights that that have the 5 blubs inside with the defuses
 over. I know not very helpful..


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to makes things clear, there is no 50D mk II.  There is a 50D and there is a 5D (series).  So there is the original 5D, the 5D mark II and the 5D mark III (current).  

The 5D series of cameras are what we call 'full frame'.  That means they have a larger sensor that what is in your cameras.  This has many advantages, but you should note that full frame cameras are only compatible with EF Canon lenses, and not EF-*S* Canon lenses.  
So if you do upgrade to a full frame camera, you might need to replace  your EF-S lenses (or just keep them with the Rebel cameras and get new lenses for the 5D).

Other upgrade options for you might be the T3i or the T4i.  These would most closely match the cameras you have now.  
You might look at a used 40D, 50D or a new 60D.  These are a 'step up' in the Canon food chain.  They are bigger & more robust.  They have different ergonomics (better IMO).  
The next step up would be the 7D.  This camera has the most advanced auto focus system that you will find in a Canon camera that costs less than $3500.  So for shooting action/sports, this would be a good choice.  
All of the cameras mentioned above, would be compatible with your EF-S lenses...so that would be a benefit.  

However, if you want to take your equipment (and maybe your business) to the next level...it might be worth jumping up to a full frame camera like the 5D mkII or 5D mkIII.....along with high quality lenses.  

On the other hand, if you just upgraded your current lenses, and kept your current cameras...that might be enough of an upgrade for you...for the time being.


----------

